
Ask HN: How can I start a Paas like Heroku? - MarvelousWololo
Even though it sounds silly I&#x27;m legitimately curious how can someone start a business like Heroku. I&#x27;m not an expert on DevOps but I&#x27;d love to have a proof of concept running. Maybe something  like Heroku Postgres could be a fun start. I mean the technical details. Is it run on VMs with Kubernetes on something like AWS&#x2F;GCP&#x2F;Azure? Thanks!
======
phendrenad2
It's probably just docker and lots of shell scripts to create/configure/delete
containers automatically. Well, that's what I'd make if I were trying to
recreate heroku. Their system may well be more complex.

~~~
MarvelousWololo
Thanks! Do you think it's safe to run production databases on docker
containers? I think I've read elsewhere that is not, but as I said I'm a total
beginner on DevOps stuff.

~~~
phendrenad2
I'm getting mixed results from a quick Google search, so either containers
have improved for DB use, or there's some specific way you have to use them
(maybe both!)

